# woodworkers bathtub



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I was just sent this photo of a wood bathtub and thought it was cool
Hope they sanded all the splinters out…

.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea I've seen it several times on facebook, it is pretty cool.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Pretty awesome


----------



## PineChopper (May 21, 2012)

I wonder what kind of wood is used?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yea i make these, its an exotic wood from tasmania i have shipped in….i didnt want to tell anyone , but it will happen sooner or later…oh and i have some land i want to sell ya down in the florida keys…if youi pump all the water out, youll have a great peace of land…..LOL…yea ive seen this tub also, i sure would like one…that would be a fun build huh…


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been looking at various wood bathtub options, including Mitja Narobe's wooden bathtub, and a commercial wood bathtub that was remaindered at our local ultra high-end kitchen & bath store (but just a few inches too big for our bathroom), and the Laguna wood bathtubs and…

I've started to think about using boat building techniques to build a veneer laid up cold-molded bathtub. I'm thinking about starting with the bathroom sink, using epoxy resin and laid up wood veneer layers, maybe something like the ACCACIO sink. Haven't figured out how I'm going to clamp the glue-ups yet, may have to develop some vinyl bag making skills to do a vacuum bagging that fits a relatively bulky shape.

But I've gotta think it's possible…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wonder how it would feel with sculpted waves? :>)


----------



## Arlenerhode (Jul 28, 2018)

Great Designs.


----------

